# Lucid Dreaming > Dream Control >  >  My Perspective On Dreams (and How To You Can Be A God)

## BillyBob

*Note: I&#39;m in the middle of totally rewriting this topic. If you&#39;d like to read the old version then <<click here>>*

Previously this topic was about how I had gained total control over my dreams, how I had "tamed the beast" that is my mind. Only now do I see how arrogant and stupid I was.


Its not that I couldn&#39;t control my dreams... far from it. I could more or less control any aspect of the dream that I chose.
The root of my previous ignorance lies in how I (used to) control my dreams. I would realize that it was all in my head, think of what I wanted to do, then I would _impose_ my will onto the environment. (by impose I mean I would force it to happen through sheer and massive amounts of will)

The problem that arises when using this method is now obvious to me. By thrusting out total and complete logic ("this is a dream, I am the ultimate orchestrator&#33; This dream exists only because of me&#33; etc.") Your trading the stability of your dream for control. Essentially, your puling out that intrigal part of the dreaming mind that allows the dream to go on. (usually in some small way, that part your killing actually thinks the dream is really happening.)

That said, the pushing technique is still a very useful thing to know how to do. (in case you need to make that pesky nightmarish beast go away) Just don&#39;t depend on it.

______________________________________


*So anyway,* I&#39;ve decided to make another multi-method topic. (if you&#39;ve read my WILDing Guide then this should look familiar   ::wink::  )

*The way this works is that you hold the "ctrl" key, then press the "f" button. This will open a little box where you can type in text to find on the page. type one of these in and hit enter:*


*3456* -----&#62; for the "forced control" method.

or

*6732* -----&#62; for the "let it happen" method.

----------


## BillyBob

*<<3456>> "Whoa, its about to happen."*</span>

----------


## Raz

That was a verry good post BillyB.

I would like to point out that nothing we experiance in the "real" world is first hand. The entire world as we know it is in our own heads. The only thing is that while we sleep the external senses that tells our mind what to create is switched off. Something you experiance while awake is a creation of your mind as well.

----------


## Merlock

Perhaps I'm missing something but I don't see a point in what you've written. And definitely see no sense in the question about reading this helping anyone. Helping one with what? Why are you relaying this and what effect do you expect to achieve?

What you've stated here is what you've logically deduced from experiences in dreams as well as ideas aimed at increasing concentration upon one's senses but I don't see a point aimed at any effect in it. That is the reason for all these curiousity based questions.

Otherwise, however, taking into perspective what you've stated I must contradict it with, once again, objectivity. Wisdom is in objectivity and just as you put much power in the word "want" in your statements I would like to note that the same goes against your statements. Simply because dreams are of such nature to you it means not that a dream realm could not exist if one were to want it to or that it doesn't exist already under differerent circumstances than those that you've analyzed.
I would continue on to the topic of ultimate objectivity in relation to existence as a whole but I prefer not to raise that topic in any discussions.

----------


## mongreloctopus

> _Originally posted by Merlock_
> * Simply because dreams are of such nature to you it means not that a dream realm could not exist if one were to want it to or that it doesn't exist already under differerent circumstances than those that you've analyzed.*



I would like to congratulate you on making one of the most difficult sentences to understand that I have come across in a while.  I think Billy Bob's post brings up a good point--perceptions are heavily influenced by expectations, and if you can learn to control or alter your expectations, you may have interesting results both in the dream-world and the waking-world.

----------


## Dust Mote

Great post BillyBob.

The way I see it: as you gain complete control over your dreams you realize that they are only a creation of your mind. Then you enter that limbo state where dream reality breaks down like a TV getting bad reception. The only way you can put the reality back in your dreams is you *have* to believe. Without that belief the world disappears.

Having to believe was one of the most interesting concepts that I came across in reading Carlos Castaneda. And from personal experience I have some concerns about maintaining the real world if I should loose my ability to believe in it.

----------


## BillyBob

*--(The Following is The Full Unedited Original Version of This Topic)--*</span>

__________________________________________________  ____

<span style="color:#3366FF">If you find the beginning to be stupid just stick with it, you&#39;ll be glad you did  :smiley: 

The ability to see what my dreams are, their guts if you will, has given me the ability to fully understand them, to go deeper into them and see what they&#39;re made of, I have no problem whatsoever walking into my closet of which I do every day and finding the world of Narnia, or the matrix, or a tropical beach on the Caribbean... I don&#39;t have to wish it, I don&#39;t have to imagine it, I just know it. If your interested in this kind of control then read on, ill try my best to explain how I personally see the dream world.

first I&#39;ll start with this picture of a bathroom: 


now looking at this begin to imagine yourself in there in a lucid dream, how would you think of it? "This is a nice bathroom", " Wow my mind made this up", etc...

Now that you&#39;ve imagined yourself standing in this bathroom, begin to think about where you are, if you just came out of a hotel into this bathroom then your in a hotel right? wrong.....  you see in a dream you never really move, and unless your expecting something it doesn&#39;t happen (if you have a high level of lucidity) thus if you were to walk out the door of that bathroom who says your going to end up in the hotel room you just walked out of? now obviously you would if you just casually walked out because your thinking (subconsciously) "I just walked into this room from the hotel so I go to the hotel again" therefore you would walk right into the hotel due to the expectation brought on from real life, if it were real life then there&#39;s no chance you could walk out of the bathroom and end up on a beach in Hawaii, but this is a dream, and dreams don&#39;t happen in places, so there would be no difference in you walking out into the hotel then there would be in you walking out into the water on a beach. yes, this is impossible in real life but you aren&#39;t in real life, your in a dream, the dream has no restraints, you don&#39;t have to spin to teleport, you don&#39;t have to move to fly, you don&#39;t have to exert any power whatsoever into any actions you do, because you aren&#39;t doing it, you just "are"

now back to the bathroom, why should that water faucet be there at all? why should the ground be there, why should there be walls there? the simple answer is that none of that really exists, its an illusion brought on by your brain to keep your mind busy while it makes repairs on your body, a dream is the farthest thing from a constant environment, its just memories of different experiences put together to create a pseudo reality for your mind to play in, normally in a dream most things are constants, but once the conscious mind wakes up you can begin to realize that nothing is what it seems, if you were to grab that flower on the sink and smell it, what would it smell like? your first thought is it would smell like a flower, when in reality it wouldn&#39;t smell because there literally is no flower, thus you could make it smell like a wet dog if you wanted to just by barely thinking "wet dog" and activating your minds experiences of what wet dog smells like rather than what flower smells like. now put that flower down and touch the sink, think its going to be smooth? again the sink doesn&#39;t exist, until you touch it it has no previous experiences activated saying what its going to feel like, its just an optical illusion, so if you were to touch it expecting it to feel like bread, it would be bread, it may still look like a rock but it will conform and feel exactly like bread

with this in mind you can begin to see that a dream is non existent, all that exists within it is your consciousness, without you the dream is nothing, it isn&#39;t some other plane of existence you visit, its not anything, the dream is you and your experiences, it exists only for you and by you, nothing can visit and take it over without taking "you" over (evil spirits noobs often see) thus if you see a giant 500 ft beast ravaging a town just remember that that beast is only what you make it, if you wanted it that beast could be a small poodle, or a loaf of bread maybe, perhaps even a sheet of Saran wrap, its what you want, and that alone
-------
now dream control can get extremely boring and make you feel as though you cant have anything that&#39;s challenging in a dream, such as getting into a fistfight with a guy 2 times your size, I personally have found that its incredibly easy to turn things back to normal, just remember that without your input your subconscious can remember many many things about the environment and stuff, you can just comfortably relax on a sandy beach without thinking at all about the fact that what your in is an illusion, in fact it helps you to be able to relax even better because in the back of your mind you know that even if a sea monster were to walk up out of the sea and try to attack you that that sea monster may as well be a hot woman/ man coming to entertain you  :wink2: 



I&#39;ll likely add more to this in the future, I hope I&#39;ve helped at least one person through this, truthfully I wrote it to remind myself about the ins and outs of the dream world, if you want to go more in depth about this and practice it in real life before you reach the dream realm with it here&#39;s an experiment:
------
tonight (or every night) when you get in the shower slowly begin to notice minute details about the environment, the soap suds on your washrag, the water streaming out of the shower-head etc... and pretend that your in a lucid dream seeing all these things, (I say pretend but I mean *really* believe that your in a dream) now begin to think about how your mind is creating these things, touch them, smell them etc... realize that the only reason they smell, feel, and look,. the way they do is because your expecting them to, now begin to change there smells and how they feel, (pretend to obviously) notice how easy it is to do this. 
do it often if you must, until its extremely easy to expect things to smell/feel/look incredibly different, realize everything around you is not real and without you it doesn&#39;t exist, 
------

----------


## Rapscallion

I like how you see the dream world, I've often debated with myself what the dream world really is. Anyway, my point is this: are you saying that by contemplating the reason/function for the soap suds, etc. will help us have more lucid dreams, or are you simply suggesting that we should do it in order to understand dreams better. Because i would like more lucid dreams, please.

----------


## BillyBob

The practice thing I talked about is to give you better dream control, to get more LDs I suggest picking a technique (such as WILD, MILD, WBTB, etc..) and sticking with it for at least a month  :smiley:

----------


## Neruo

Can some one type it in a way that will not ruine dreaming for me?  :smiley:  

I am to afraid to read lol  ::D: 

All I know you could have typed about your grandmother juggleling chainsaws.

----------


## DreamGuy88

Let me see if I can sum it up as I understanad it.

When you tell yourself that your dreams are nothing but illusions, that they aren't real, then your subconcious mind will stop producing them. 

The dream world is not a real place and everything you see is just based on experience. However, telling yourself that can be bad for producing dreams.

That's the way I understood it, someone correct me if I'm terribly wrong.

----------


## BillyBob

> _Originally posted by Neruo_
> *Can some one type it in a way that will not ruine dreaming for me?  
> 
> I am to afraid to read lol 
> 
> All I know you could have typed about your grandmother juggleling chainsaws.*



just read it  :tongue2:

----------


## adam10sup

like wow, i just realized somethin that directly related to your theory okay...

things really are only what we make of them, did u ever read a word over and over only with each repeating time it only makes less sense???

try it, and realize that the word only means to you what you have experienced it as, but when you repeatedly read/say it, its just a bunch of sounds that dont have any meaning

----------


## Ev

> _Originally posted by adam10sup_
> *like wow, i just realized somethin that directly related to your theory okay...
> 
> things really are only what we make of them, did u ever read a word over and over only with each repeating time it only makes less sense???
> 
> try it, and realize that the word only means to you what you have experienced it as, but when you repeatedly read/say it, its just a bunch of sounds that dont have any meaning*



Hehe, it is really easy to advance this idea one step forward: everything around you is not real, there is no individual objects, just a soup of atoms that bend, reflect and absorb certain frequencies of light, there are waves produced in this soup of atoms by particularly large chunks of the colliding with each other, these waves are interpreted as sound. Smell and taste are chemical reactions that excite your nerves that in turn send electrical and chemical impulses to your brain. Tactile sensations are just the deformation of your skin that also excites your nerves    ::D:  Everything is pure physics and your brain just puts it together... But the question is : **What's the point* of this way of thinking?* To test how far you can go?

----------


## Neruo

> _Originally posted by BillyBob_001_
> *
> 
> just read it*



Really? Will it make me a god?  :smiley:  You added that becouse otherwise to much people didn't want to read it, didn't ya?  :smiley: 

Well I will go ahead and read it anyway. Not like my dreams are That good at the moment. Can't get that much worse.

EDIT: 

Well, nice post yes billy. Good way of putting it. But really, I kind of had the same thought (or fact, becouse what you said is true.) 

I actually tried 'expecting' stuff around corners and shit. But it didn't work for me. But that's just a matter of dream control. Anyhow... where was I. Yeah..

The 'thinking about how your mind creates everything ( in the shower)  sounds like a good way. Besides paying attention to details, what might make dreams more vivid, it's allso a good RC, and if you would do it in a dream you would more Dream control.

In LD's I more 'dream that I know I am dreaming' then actually thinking: Hey I am dreaming. And actually Think. I just Do stuff I would perhaps do in an LD. 

anyhow, Nice post.

blah I suck @ making a text. Roffles  ::D:

----------


## Awhislyle

Don't expect, know.

----------


## Enki

Excellent post, BillyBob!

I was just thinking about all that today again (because I think about such stuff a lot) and now I came across your post. Now, that's a "coincidence"! 

Yes, I agree, this reality and our dreams are pure illusions. They are one and the same thing, creation of our mind to the very last smallest detail. 
Sometimes when I get too much into this feeling, it makes me sad and depressed. But then I think, ok, this all seems so pointless, but it also means that I can be the God of my own world here. It's all up to me. If I created some unpleasent situations I can also solve them. I really have the power to change everything!

I like to think about people, they are fascinating. Have you ever walked down the street and looked at this random people? Who are these people? They appear and disappear and I never see them again. Just like in dreams. There's no difference. And if I really pay attention they talk just as much nonsense as dream people.

----------


## Glorfindel_III

There is no spoon

----------


## BillyBob

> _Originally posted by adam10sup_
> *like wow, i just realized somethin that directly related to your theory okay...
> 
> things really are only what we make of them, did u ever read a word over and over only with each repeating time it only makes less sense???
> 
> try it, and realize that the word only means to you what you have experienced it as, but when you repeatedly read/say it, its just a bunch of sounds that dont have any meaning*



That has nothing to do with my "theory"....

dont do drugs kids


anyway yeah, good to see my post is still getting traffic  :smiley:

----------


## odds

> _Originally posted by Neruo_
> *Can some one type it in a way that will not ruine dreaming for me?  *
> 
> I am to afraid to read lol 
> 
> All I know you could have typed about your grandmother juggleling chainsaws.*



Hahahah.  :smiley: 

Just be sure to keep an optimistic attitude when reading it. I can see how some people might find it harder to have LDs after reading, but that's because they're not looking at it as a way to help them achieve lucidity. As Billy Bob says, "Just read it."

----------


## PenguinLord13

It explains a lot, though it is a bit confusing. Makes sense though. I think this is something most of us know deep inside, but just don't realize unless something changes that, either by an experience or just reading your post.

----------


## nightshade

> _Originally posted by Glorfindel_III_
> *There is no spoon*



 :smiley:   That's all you need to know about dream control

----------


## italianmonkey

can't understand how reading it may harm anybody
a novelist perfectly knows how a story is born - how coherence is artificial, how characters are built up and so on
but still he can be fascinated by stories, even his own, and also forget they're artificial. At least, it's so for me (i'm not a professional yet, but i will be  ::D:  )

so it's for dreams. everything is false? I know. The f***ing spoon doesn't exist. But it shines, and there's ice cream in it, and ice cream is good, even if it does'nt exist. It's a silent pact with yourself. 

Writing stories and lucid dreaming are very similar. Both stories and dreams need to be let a little free to be good ones. The author or dreamer knows it, and decides to leave dreams and stories a little freedom. Just enough to make them nice.

----------


## darkster2

It seems hard to do......

----------


## Awhislyle

It may have been a month since the last reply, but I am replying anyway casue this is such a good thread.

I re-read this thread last night before goign to sleep and had my first lucid in about 3 weeks. 
The situation was that I was outside and a huge storm was coming and I started to run away and everything went slomo and I was like, "Slow motion only happens in dreams, I must be dreaming" and as I become lucid I am in my grandparents house and I am just sort of standing there thinking about how I hadn't lucided for a long time.
Then, this thread pops into my head. I think about how nothing around me is real and I can do anything I want, I decided I wanted to be somwhere else, but instead of teleporting myself, or spinning, or any of that I thought about how everything is built around me, and I just changed my grandparents house into a hotel lobby(literally, the walls just transformed and everything). The lights were a bit yellow so I changed the lighting in the room to be more white. I did all of that just with a little bit of thought and I didnt even have to put any effort into it.
Then I decided I wanted to go check out a bathroom(I know, a hotel and a bathroom like in this thread) so I walked up to a wall and thought there to be a bathroom door there and it just appeared, I walked in the bathroom and I though about how it was a pretty cool bathroom(again like the thread lol) Then I decided that I wanted to spend some time with a certain someone and they just walked in the door, so we spent a little time together. Then 2 big dudes busted into the bathroom and I was like no big deal, but instead of making them just disappear, I decided I wanted to fight them for trying to ruin my lucid, So I punch one into a wall then dropped to the ground and broke the other guys leg, then after this I got too caught up in the fight and lost my lucidity. 

so overall, this thread has really helped me, and I think after a few more lucids I should have this whole thing perfected, and hopefully I wont be sucked in by my dream again like this time.

----------


## juroara

hhhhhhhmmmmm

I disagree with you. 

A dream is your thoughts, your actions, your emotions, your memories and beliefs. Your dreams fall apart becuase you BELIEVE them to be nothing, meaningless, empty, an illusion. You believe they aren't real, so your subconscious believes the same. And your subcon. is the one that created the dream, not you. 

You questioned reality and came up with the answer that it isn't real. That doesn't mean the dream is fake. That doesn't mean the dream isn't real. Thats just what YOU believe. And the dream is whats in YOUR head.

Dreams are real. Otherwise none of us would dream. Just becuase its not logical or  its not the reality of the waking world doesn't mean it isnt a reality. Its the reality of your mind, your thoughts, your beliefs, yourself. A reality can be a state of being, a state of existing. 

I was once in a lucid dream, and in the dream my family was around. I was looking at my dream mom, looking at all the detials. I was amazed at how life like she was. A monster came, monsters are fun, I think dreams are boring without them! And I started to fly away, leaving my dream mom prey for the monster. To my SURPRISE, she started screaming at ME. I turned around mid-air to look at my dream mom. Before I can even say "Youre not real. Stop screaming!" My dream mom screamed "The choices you make in a dream are real."

This caught  me off guard. The monster, right behind my mom was frozen in time. I looked at my dream mom and said "What the hell did you just say??? You're not real! .... Why am I even talking to you..."

And my dream mom went on to say "You are real. Your actions are real. Your feelings are real. Your thoughts are real. Your choices are real. Therefore what you do to me MATTERS."

The conversation was utterly freaky.   :Eek:     <- see here? that was my face!   :Eek:   :Eek:   :Eek:  

I echoed what my dream mom said. Becuase as you have said, the dream is you. Her words became my words. "What you do in a dream matters, becuase your choices and actions are real". I took this as a grain of truth, and still do today. 

So I grabbed my dream mom by the arm, the monster was no longer frozen in time. But before it could claw my dream mom to death, I carried her away to safety. I woke up that morning feeling good . I wonder how GUILTY I would have felt just flying for fun, listening to my dream mom scream in horror as she was ripped apart and eaten alive. Thoughts, emotions..they are real.

My dream mom is not my real mom, and she isnt even a real person, except perhaps me. But what was real was what I DID in the dream. And what was real was how it made me FEEL.

*******************************

Some religions believe on the other side thoughts can manifest into illusions. So they teach be careful of your thoughts. They also teach..thoughts become actions. And actions are real, so once again..becareful of your thoughts. But whether the thoughts become illusions or actions of reality - thoughts are real.

This is the irony of the dream! Thoughts are REAL. Dreams MANIFEST your thoughts, it becomes a REALITY. Illusions? Maybe yes, but still a reality of your thoughts.

You THINK the dream isn't real - the dream reflects this-thus the dream falls apart. But are you so sure the dream falling apart is REAL?  ::mrgreen::   Or just another illusion created by the dream of the dream falling apart?   ::mrgreen::

----------


## Awhislyle

What would you believe if you had a dream where you were going to save your mom and she said "Dont waste your time, its not real, it doesnt matter if you save me or not because you are dreaming"?

----------


## juroara

> _Originally posted by Awhislyle_
> *What would you believe if you had a dream where you were going to save your mom and she said "Dont waste your time, its not real, it doesnt matter if you save me or not because you are dreaming"?*



then I would believe that what happens in a dream doesn't matter, or did you miss my point?

----------


## juroara

> _Originally posted by BillyBob_001_
> *
> different people have different experiences/ beliefs that they accidentally bias everything in their dreams on, just as he was about to fly away and let the monster kill his mom his subconscious kicked in with a little guilt, this led to him doubting the fabric of the dream reality and thinking that it was partly based in waking life, which then led to his moms philosophical words and him going on a guilt trip letting the dream get the best of him...
> /
> (_ (sorry just had to put what I read just ignore that if you want )
> anyway I would have just let her die personally, even if she had said all that stuff to me, all she was, was a mental construct of how you would think the consciousness that is your mom would react in that situation... it was in no more your mom than the "space" that you were flying away from it in...*



He? I'm a woman. And no, youre wrong! Thats not what happened. So according to you, my dream mom was a mental image of how I believe my mom would react...?? I'm sorry, I didn't clarify enough. Let me explain again.

Ok..so heres  a MONSTER. A monster is about to rip her apart into pieces, and instead of screaming for her bloody life - she screams at ME. This is...realistic??? This is how people act? They start screaming at you instead? There was nothing short of realistic of how she acted. She did not act like my mom. My mom would just scream nonsense and probably have a heart attack before anything. My dream mom continued to scream at ME even when the monster was frozen in mid-air. She was angry at ME, as if I too was the monster  about to eat her -  I must have been!

And when we carried out our conversation and she spoke - I SPOKE. Her words became MY words. And I was CONSCIOUS when this happened. I did not feel I was saving my mom, but I felt the very THOUGHT of saving my mom is what mattered. And when youre THINKING about doing something, whats in your head will never be the real objects, will it?





> meh, i guess most people really don't want to figure out how dreams are created... i guess it could take alot of the fun and mystery out of them   [/b]



What fun and mystery have you taken out of dreaming? I'm sorry. But I don't see it. Nothing you have said has shocked me, stunned me, or taken away any mystery or fun. All you have proven is that the dream is created by your subconscious. What do you think? That were all stupid and we believe the dream is created by the tooth fairy??

Do you think that if we understood you that our dreams would start to fall apart too? It sounds like you do......... But what will you say to people when they tell you their dream..DIDN'T?? Or what will you say to people if they CONSCIOUSLY go along with a dream.  Will you tell them "YOU DO NOT UNDERSTAND WHAT A DREAM IS! DO NOT PASS GO."............I hope not, dont let yourself have that attitude

If you REALLY understood what the subconscious mind is, you'd understand reading this thread isn't going to make dreams fall apart, isn't going to make dreams meaningless, isn't going to take away any mystery and it surely isn't going to take away any fun. No. 

Your subconscious shapes your dreams, and you shape your subconscious with YOUR beliefs and thoughts. And I believe in God. And I believe in messages. And I believe thoughts are things. Thoughts manifest. Thoughts become actions. This is my religious belief - morality starts with your thoughts, not actions. My subconscious is already MOLDED with these beliefs.

full circle, where do my subconscious/conscious thoughts manfiest??????

and where do yours?

----------


## Tattoo

I don't think she was angry, just clarifying her point. You seemed to take defense to her saying that just because you think your right, doesn't make you so. But enough of me being her frigging lawyer, I tend to agree with both of you. I think in this case it is a matter of perspective on what your expectations of a dream are.

Lucid dreaming to my belief is of course an enviorment manifested by our subconcious and potentially *influenced* *unconciously* by our subconcious.  Which is why lucid dreaming is potentially dangerous, because nicking a repressed trauma in a dream could really mess someone up. The reverse is true for healing said trauma.

Lucids aren't a dandy amusement park, it can get pretty fucked up depending on your life experiences ::|:

----------


## Jimmie Lynne

Very interesting Billy Bob. . . I enjoyed reading it and found that you managed to phrase a few things in a way I hadn&#39;t fully considered before. Thank you.

----------


## Oneiro

Well... I find nothing new in this "theory"... just an age-old opinion on visualisation in LD.. can&#39;t find any worth in it at all..

So what makes you a "god", billybob?

----------


## Jimmie Lynne

I think he was saying that everyone that has complete control of their lucid dreams is a "god"of their own world . . . I for one have almost no control in my LDs so I found his essay helpful, inspirational, and an enjoyable read.

----------


## Patrick

> Well... I find nothing new in this "theory"... just an age-old opinion on visualisation in LD.. can&#39;t find any worth in it at all..
> 
> So what makes you a "god", billybob?
> [/b]




Because he&#39;s a genius at WILDing. Not everyone can become lucid whenever they want.   ::bowdown::

----------


## Oneiro

Don&#39;t be silly.. he&#39;s not a genius, nor is he very advanced. He&#39;s very low down the scale.

----------


## FreeOne

how would you know? he has adopted alot of people and helped many others i would say that is pretty advanced

----------


## blade5x

Good post, however, that&#39;s alot harder done then you make it seem. I&#39;ve had plenty of LDs since joining and I still suck at controlling them. I&#39;m still so bound to physical reality that I can&#39;t even fly properly in my lucids many times (I got hovering down, but flying is still a no go).

But I can&#39;t get myself to believe that dreams are an illusion just to keep us busy. If our brains really wanted to keep us busy, we would just be in deep sleep the whole the way through - that&#39;s the easiest way for the brain to keep us busy and perform its repairs.





> full circle, where do my subconscious/conscious thoughts manfiest??????[/b]



I have to agree with that. Nothing in this universe can happen without cause, but apparantly our thoughts do, so there has to be more then what basic physics has taught us. [Electric signals are not a valid reason, doesn&#39;t matter if thoughts cause the electric signals to appear in the brain, or if the electric signals in the brain cause the thoughts, either way, something has to cause the first of the two to happen]

----------


## Symbiotic Entity

> I was once in a lucid dream, and in the dream my family was around. I was looking at my dream mom, looking at all the detials. I was amazed at how life like she was. A monster came, monsters are fun, I think dreams are boring without them&#33; And I started to fly away, leaving my dream mom prey for the monster. To my SURPRISE, she started screaming at ME. I turned around mid-air to look at my dream mom. Before I can even say "Youre not real. Stop screaming&#33;" My dream mom screamed "The choices you make in a dream are real."
> This caught  me off guard. The monster, right behind my mom was frozen in time. I looked at my dream mom and said "What the hell did you just say??? You&#39;re not real&#33; .... Why am I even talking to you..."
> And my dream mom went on to say "You are real. Your actions are real. Your feelings are real. Your thoughts are real. Your choices are real. Therefore what you do to me MATTERS."
> The conversation was utterly freaky.      <- see here? that was my face&#33;     
> I echoed what my dream mom said. Becuase as you have said, the dream is you. Her words became my words. *"What you do in a dream matters, becuase your choices and actions are real"*. I took this as a grain of truth, and still do today. 
> [/b]



Holy flipping crap. Just reading that took me off guard. 

Hey, is it okay if I quote the bolded sentence and put it in my signature? I&#39;ll credit you and stuff.

----------


## Neo Neo

Aside from the debate on whos right about what dreams are... i&#39;d like to add that in my opinion a person&#39;s mindset will help/hinder their ability to lucid dream, and that a working personal technique/believe is all that matters when striving for lucidity.  

I&#39;m inclined to think thal you can just let lucid dreams come to you, and if they don&#39;t then its just not supposed to happen yet.

----------


## slimslowslider

Interesting topic&#33;  And though I have had great control for decades I found inspiration in both billybob&#39;s and juroara&#39;s posts.

Billybob - I disagree about spinning for teleporting.  I do agree that in _theory_ all you do is change the dream scene, but that&#39;s easier said than done especially if it&#39;s a very complex, vivid and emotional scene.  Spinning is like a scene transition in a movie - like going through a door, mirror, closing your eyes etc.  The spin erases the current scene allowing the next to spring into the void.  It also has ritual significance and thus power, in my dream world belief system.   Plus its more convenient than going through a door - especially if there are none&#33;

----------


## cloudy

I didnt really get a chance to read all of it because seemed like you edited alot of it out.. But its amazing that I agree with what you said.
I have learned that I can do whatever I want in my dreams, anything I want to do, I just think it. I want someone there, I make them there. I want the whole scenario gone. Its gone. I want something to float or move with my mind, it moves. But that takes the fun out of dreaming.
Now most of the time when I LD and DC I just go along with the story, and just give myself little stuff like ability to move stuff with my mind, or ability to fly and super strength; all while going along with my dream story.

----------

